

SproutCore 2.0 Beta 2 Released - madouglas
http://blog.sproutcore.com/sproutcore-2-0-beta-2-released/

======
rufugee
Anyone actually using SproutCore for anything? Care to comment on your
experience?

~~~
automach
We're using SproutCore 1.6 and TemplateViews for a medium size app, and in
many ways, it feels like the early days of any framework- there are a lot of
nice features, but you have to be willing to dig into framework code and bend
it to your will. SC 1.x has a lot of really great ideas, but they're buried
deep in a huge system that is, in many ways, inflexible.

SC 2.0 seeks to change this, by making the framework much more modular (think
Rails 3) and trying to do less. KVC/KVO really pay off on larger apps by
allowing the data to drive the app instead of you having to write a lot of
boilerplate code to push data and UI elements around as changes are made to
the data. Statecharts are really useful for giving structure to a complex
client-side codebase- I highly recommend using them.

I have only looked at Backbone briefly, so I can't comment on how it compares
on a real app. But my gut is that it boils down to this: with Backbone you
will be writing more framework-level and boilerplate code, which may seem more
explicit, but will also be harder to maintain. With SproutCore, you will be
relying on the framework to do more, but you will have to understand the
framework in order to take advantage of what it offers you. And since SC 2 is
still under heavy development, you should be OK with adapting to change as the
framework matures.

~~~
Padraig
Has the documentation situation improved much in the last year? I tinkered
around with it a few times and it really felt close to being great. But...
aside from the 2 or 3 intro tutorials, I found the docs really lacking. I only
made actual progress by reading the framework code.

Any suggestions on the best way to come at it?

~~~
automach
The docs have gotten a lot better. In particular, the guides site has a lot of
really useful content:

<http://guides.sproutcore.com>

You will probably still have to look at the API docs (and read some source)
from time to time, but the core team is taking documentation a lot more
seriously now.

~~~
rgbrgb
I think those are for Sproutcore 1.x. The 2.0 docs are still sparse and still
here: <http://guides.sproutcore20.com/>

